# Gorge Brook Trail, Mt. Moosilauke, NH - 2/21/2011



## snowmonster (Feb 22, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/21/2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Gorge Brook Trail, 

*Conditions: *Temps in the teens but it was windy so it felt lower; dusting of snow the night before so packed powder on the trail but powder beside it and on the brook; not too windy at the base but howling up top. Bluebird.

*Trip Report: * Instead of a good dump (like Boston got), the area around Moosilauke in NH just got a dusting. So, after yesterday's sliding around on Firescrew, I was pretty reluctant to get up early for more of the same. I parked at the edge of Ravine Road and hiked in at around 1045am. After a while, I was breaking through the snow so I switched to skins. I made a wrong turn at the fork and ended up on the Al Merrill Loop so I doubled back and headed down to the Moosilauke Ravine Lodge run by the Dartmouth Outdoor Club. (Aside: it's funny how this place is so tied to Dartmouth. There was a bridge there named the "Class of 1982 Memorial Bridge." There was even a swimming hole named for the Class of 2007. I felt like I was on some campus rather than in the wilderness.) It was around this time that I met the only person uphill with me. He was headed to Snapper and I was headed to Gorge Brook. We skinned up to the trail junction and that was the last I saw of him for the day.

Because of my late start (and because I am the world's fastest skinner), I decided that 3pm was going to be my turn around time. Heading up, the Gorge Brook Trail starts out on the left bank of the brook. It is pretty narrow and, in some parts, is only a pole's length wide (see pic). I was getting worried about sking down this trail given the lack of space and that the conditions may be "dust on crust." However, as I probed the snow in the trees, I could detect soft powder there. Conditions would be good. 

Halfway up, I met three skiers (and their dogs -- again). You had to stand in the trees to give skiers room to scoot past. It was that narrow. They said that they didn't even bother breaking above treeline because of the wind. Even in the valley, you could hear it howling. The trail then crossed over a bridge to the right side of the brook. After you pass the "Last Sure Water" sign, the trail bent to the right and into a birch forest. 

At this point they trail wound its way up and down the forest. Sometimes, it just wound its way through trees. I followed the trail broken into the snow then noticed there was no blazing (I never saw any even at lower elevation). Was this a trail or some madman's wander through the woods? At around 240, I was nearing turn-around time. The birch trees were getting shorter and the wind was getting louder. It was then I noticed a clearing up ahead on the trail. I was hoping to get to Jobildunk Ravine before I turned around. Instead, the trees on the right side of the trail fell away and revealed a cleared slope and an amazing view of mountains to the south. At first I thought it was a slide path but the trees above and below seemed intact. I made this my rest point and shot a few photos of this amazing view. It was my reward for coming this far.

After putting on my skis, I skied this slope and made my turns in breakable crust. Not too bad. An enjoyable short run in the backcountry. I climbed back up then headed back down the trail. It was now past 330pm. Because of the narrowness of the trail, speed check was important. The Gorge Brook trail is not steep and a snowplow would do. However, my bc set-up consists of long and solid B Squads and these don't turn unless you're riding them (big mistake). The only way to check my speed was to scoot down then, when I was building too much speed, bail out on the powder on the side of the trail. I did this through the birch forest. I could see that a number of my predecessors had done the same based on the marks on the snow. 

I would jump into the looser snow beside the trail for short segments since I did not want to lose the trail, . It was worth it though. When the trail turned left to jog beside the brook, skiing became a little easier: one ski on the trail and another on the powder beside it. It was like skiing with the brakes on. After the trail crossed the brook to the other side, I knew I was in the home stretch. I had been eyeing the snow on the brook on the way up. It looked pretty good but for some sinkholes. Judging from the depth of the holes, the cover on the brook must have been three feet deep. Someone had already made tentative tracks. Even if I was alone, I decided to go for broke and jumped in.

It was a great run. The B Squads just kept charging underneath the snow. It was a weird sensation because I was enjoying charging on powder and at the same scared that I'd sink into a hole or hit a rock/branch/buried moose. I wish I had one of those cameras to relive the experience because it was so amazing. Too bad I was alone on that whole moutain. The amazing ride came to an end when I came to the bridge. I bailed out out of the brook, took of my skis off and walked. 

I eventually got back to the lodge and took some pictures. The lighting was amazing. It was also freaking cold! My camelback froze and so did the bottle of Gatorade in my pack. I also had a flask of scotch. The liquid in it had become a sort of scotch syrup. I poured some on the ground for the snow gods to thank them for an amazing day. I took my time heading back out from there and got to my car well past 6. It was probably minus something fahrenheit at that point because I was shivering so much. While I did not summit Moosilauke, I was glad that it showed me its good side. The views and the powder were amazing! Perhaps, next time, I'll head up the Carriage Road or Snapper. 

One last note: as I prepared to leave, I looked up and saw the stars. I had never seen a sky so clear and had never seen so many stars. I shut off the car lights and just stared up. It was dark and chilly. The wind was howling and then I realized I was alone. 

Welcome to Mt. Moosilauke!






Memorial to Al Merrill, Dartmouth ski coach





Humorous signs on the trail:





Getting to the Gorge Brook Trail:









The Gorge Brook Trail: pretty narrow, huh?





But it eventually widens.





The "Last Sure Water" sign: after this the trail cuts to the right into a forest.





My turnaround point: the forest broke away to reveal this:





I just had to ski it!





Down to the world go I: skiing through a maze of trees. The trail's in there somewhere.





First tracks on the brook!





Moosilauke Ravine Lodge at sunset.





South Peak and Moosilauke: to the summit someday!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice!  A stay at Ravine Lodge is a must.  It is awesome.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 23, 2011)

^ I agree. But, do you have to be a student or alum to stay there?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I agree. But, do you have to be a student or alum to stay there?


 
No, not at all.  It is open to the public.


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> No, not at all.  It is open to the public.


It is occasionally reserved for exclusive use, but most of the time there's plenty of room in the inn.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2011)

Another nice one!
It's on my list too!
Any idea what trail you skied on?


----------



## bigbog (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice pics/TR SM....


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 28, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Any idea what trail you skied on?


The Gorge Brook trail - it says so in the title.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Another nice one!
> It's on my list too!





bigbog said:


> Nice pics/TR SM....



Thanks, guys! Hope to ski Moosilauke with you someday.


----------

